# question about Stingray Serial #...1964?



## mfm3 (Jan 2, 2012)

I ran across a Stingray serial number that doesn't make sense.  The serial number looks like D45691.  So, is a number or letter is missing?  See pics.  Any insight would be much appreciated.  









( 1964 ) 
Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To 

04/01 ------------------ D411111 ------------------ D412615 
04/02 ------------------ D412616 ------------------ D416006 
04/03 ------------------ D416007 ------------------ D418278 
04/06 ------------------ D418279 ------------------ D419853 
04/06 ------------------ D410020 ------------------ D410920 
04/07 ------------------ D420000 ------------------ D422400 
04/08 ------------------ D422401 ------------------ D425965 
04/09 ------------------ D425966 ------------------ D429916 
04/10 ------------------ D429917 ------------------ D432736 
04/13 ------------------ D432737 ------------------ D435857 
04/14 ------------------ D435858 ------------------ D438828 
04/15 ------------------ D438829 ------------------ D442775 
04/16 ------------------ D442776 ------------------ D446316 
04/17 ------------------ D446317 ------------------ D449846 
04/20 ------------------ D449847 ------------------ D452533 
04/21 ------------------ D452534 ------------------ D456183 
*04/22 ------------------ D456184 ------------------ D459170* 
04/23 ------------------ D459171 ------------------ D461826 
04/24 ------------------ D461827 ------------------ D465491 
04/27 ------------------ D465429 ------------------ D468448 
04/28 ------------------ D468449 ------------------ D471838 
04/29 ------------------ D471839 ------------------ D474710 
04/30 ------------------ D474711 ------------------ D476753


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Those #s don't look right to me, looks like it may have been restamped?...


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 4, 2012)

See how these look bigger and the font is different?


----------



## KenC (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Eddie, there's something not right about it.

The early bikes were the most sought after in the beginning of Stingray collecting and there was a lot of fakes built, just like the Grey Ghost, there's more of them now then there was back in 71. There were numerous guys taking the silver 79 5spd Hurricane's and slightly modifying the "Q" in the serial number to look like a "G" to pass it off as an original paint Ghost.


----------



## mfm3 (Jan 4, 2012)

You've confrimed what I was thinking.  Something is not right.  The last three numbers look correct, but the rest does not look like it was done at the factory.  Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 7, 2012)

I have even heard for guy's cutting the rear drop outs off of early less desirable bikes and welding them on S/R frames. so you really need to know what to look for when buying these bikes! Another reason to collect un restored bikes or Nice original Survivers!...


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 7, 2012)

azhearseguy said:


> I have even heard for guy's cutting the rear drop outs off of early less desirable bikes and welding them on S/R frames. so you really need to know what to look for when buying these bikes! Another reason to collect un restored bikes or Nice original Survivers!...




i know a guy who did just that. i think he "made" a 60s panther or something - got $$ - he always had nice stuff = crook


----------



## pkh1974 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pull the crank to check for a date.
You can also take a look at the length of the frame.
First picture is of a "shorty" stingray frame which were used from 63 & 64 then later went on to be used for the junior bikes.
Sometime in early 65 they changed to the longer frame like the one in the second picture.  Sorry these pics aren't great my bike room is really crowded.
Early "shorty frame"



Later 65 & on frame


----------

